# Free pattern



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

http://www.knitrowan.com/files/patterns/Frescue_0.pdf


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.knitrowan.com/designs-and-patterns/patterns/fescue-0


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just downloaded... thanks.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Well I downloaded it also! It automatically happened. Now someday I have to find my download folder so I can try and print these at the library. Dunn fun, fun. The phone is smarter than I am.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

T said:


> Just downloaded... thanks.


me too. I love it.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

Check under "files".... There will be "recent downloads"


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Butterfly1943 said:


> me too. I love it.


Ditto! :thumbup:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,thanks for the link.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

So many beautiful designs. So little time.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Have downloaded the pattern.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------

